# Mini T Bulkhead Ball Stud Placement



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Broke the front end off need to install new Bulkhead (1018) I don't remember what location the Ball studs went in. There are 3 holes I assume for the studs
I though they where in the farthest inside ones however when I put everything back together I have very little servo movement. I'm assuming I have the ball studs in the wrong place? What do you think or do you think there is another problem?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think the stock set up is the inside holes. That link should not effect the steering throw however. It will change the chamber or amount the top of the tires lean in. We sell a brace #513 to prevent the front from breaking off like that.


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

I had your brace on there still broke. Also send you an email over a week ago asking if I can buy the screws seperate because the heads rounded out of them .


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

never got that email. send it to [email protected] and include your address.


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Thanks Bud received the screws in the mail today !


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok !!!!!!!!


----------

